# Lookin for tips and advice



## Supahrob (Sep 4, 2010)

--
-----

Please ignore any weird spelling, grammar or punctuation errors... or typos. I typed this on my cell phone.


----------



## jambo (Sep 4, 2010)

First of all ask for a specific date that you will be preaching on and if they have anything they would like you speak on. ie is your sermon a one-off or will it be part of an ongoing series that others are involved in. Don't worry about nerves -they play an important part in keeping you focused and even experienced preachers are nervous before delivering sermons.

Once you have a passage to speak on, read the passage in various translations checking cross references and parallel passages. Get as much out of the passage as you can before consulting commentaries dictionaries etc. As you look at the passage, try and see natural divisions and don't be enslaved to three headings that are alliterations. Alliterations are helpful and fine when they are natural but I can think of some older preachers who are so much enslaved to alliterations that they the alliterations determine the passage rather than the passage determining the alliterations.

I have found it helpful when preparing a sermon to write out what the focus of the sermon is going to be and what you hope to achieve in preaching this message. I have found it helpful to write down what the sort of a message do the congregation need to hear. Do they need to be encouraged? Do they need to be challenged?

Pray well and study well and although you may get help and ideas from other sermons, commentaries and books, let it be _your_ sermon. 

Keep it simple and just because the regular preacher preaches for 40 minutes or more does not mean you that have to.

In a previous post I noted something I wrote into the front of my bible which I keep before me whilst preparing a sermon.



> As preachers, they were all remarkable. There are some who preach before their people, like actors on a stage, to display themselves and to please their audience. Not such were the self-denied preachers of Ross-shire. There are others who preach over their people. Studying for the highest, instead of doing so for the lowest, in intelligence, they elaborated learned treatises, which float like mist, when delivered, over the heads of their hearers. Not such were the earnest preachers of Ross-shire. There are some who preach past their people. Directing their praise or their censure to intangible abstractions, they never take aim at the views and the conduct of the individuals before them. They step carefully aside, lest their hearers should be struck by their shafts, and aim them at phantoms beyond them. Not such were the faithful preachers pf Ross-shire. There are others who preach at their people, serving out in a sermon the gossip of the week, and semingly possessed with the idea that the transgressor can be scolded out of the ways of iniquity. Not such were the wise preachers of Ross-shire. There are some who preach towards their people. They aim well , but they are weak. Their eye is along the arrow towards the hearts of their hearers, but their arm is too feeble for sending it on to the mark. Superficial in their experience and in their knowledge, they reach not the cases of God's people by their doctrine, and they strike with no vigour at the consciences of the ungodly. Not such were the powerful preachers of Ross-shire. There are others still, who preach along their congregation. Instead of standing with their bow in front of the ranks, these archers take them in line, and, reducing their mark to an individual, never change the direction of their aim. Not such were the discriminating preachers of Ross-shire. But there are a few who preach to the people directly and seasonably the mind of God in His Word, with authority, unction, wisdom, fervour, and love. Such as these last were the eminent preachers of Ross-shire.
> (Dr J Kennedy 'Days of the Fathers in Ross-shire' p32-33)


----------



## Andres (Sep 4, 2010)

Brother, I hope you take this in the spirit which I am intending it, which is completely in love and encouragement. Perhaps though if you are not sure how to prepare and deliver a sermon, maybe you should wait on preaching. I think it's great that your pastors have asked you to do this, but remember there is absolutely nothing wrong in telling them that you would prefer to hold off until you are more qualified to minister God's word from the pulpit. Please don't take my comments as any indicator of your abilities, it's just that preaching is an enormous responsibility that requires much qualifications.


----------



## Supahrob (Sep 4, 2010)

--


----------



## Andres (Sep 5, 2010)

Supahrob said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > Brother, I hope you take this in the spirit which I am intending it, which is completely in love and encouragement. Perhaps though if you are not sure how to prepare and deliver a sermon, maybe you should wait on preaching. I think it's great that your pastors have asked you to do this, but remember there is absolutely nothing wrong in telling them that you would prefer to hold off until you are more qualified to minister God's word from the pulpit. Please don't take my comments as any indicator of your abilities, it's just that preaching is an enormous responsibility that requires much qualifications.
> ...


 
I understand what you are saying. I do not mean to be overly critical. I would just add that many denominations do not let lay people preach from behind the pulpit. I presume yours is not one of these, so obviously you are free to do as you please. However, I hope you understand the reasoning behind the denominations who require seminary and at least licensure (which includes rigorous examination by the elders at presbytery) before men are permitted to preach from the pulpit. 

Lastly, you are correct that everyone has to start somewhere. But consider the analogy of learning to drive. Everyone has a first time they drive as a licensed driver, but before they are able to become licensed there is an extensive preparation that comes first. There are exams, driving tests, weeks of drivers ed including classroom instruction and hours of driving with the instructor. Only when this criteria has been met can a person apply for the privilege of drivers license. 
Lastly, I'll leave you with this... here is John MacArthur's typical sermon preparation. Are you prepared and/or qualified to put in something similar for your sermon? 



> 4 days to prepare:
> 
> Day 1 (First 8 hours):
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 5, 2010)

Here's my loving tip: 
If you are not under the care of your classis as a candidate of theology or not ordained to this task- don't do it. Tell your pastor that this work is just too important!


Westminster Larger Catechism:
Q. 158. By whom is the Word of God to be preached?
A. The Word of God is to preached only by such as are sufficiently gifted, and also duly approved and called to that office.
1 Tim. 3:2, 6; Eph. 4:8-11; Hos. 4:6; Mal. 2:7; 2 Cor. 3:6; Jer. 14:15; Rom. 10: 15; Heb. 5:4; 1 Cor. 12:28-29; 1 Tim. 3:10; 1 Tim. 4:14; 1 Tim. 5:22.


----------



## Edward (Sep 5, 2010)

Supahrob said:


> but I am pretty certain everyone has to start SOMEWHERE....right?



Generally with a class or two on sermon prep and delivery in seminary. 

Even when a Ruling Elder is called upon to deliver a message, it's going to be someone with an established track record of teaching, not just a couple of men's breakfasts under their belt. 

I'd recommend that you express gratitude for the honor of the invitation, and decline pending additional preparation.


----------



## Supahrob (Sep 5, 2010)

--


----------



## Edward (Sep 5, 2010)

Supahrob said:


> I instead received a lot of (incorrect) assumptions,



To be fair, I did click on your profile for what little information was contained there (and note that your profile seems to have changed since this afternoon) and spent some time on the church website, as well. 

Certainly with additional information, the advice may be different, but folks can only go with what is available.


----------



## jambo (Sep 6, 2010)

Rob has been asked to preach by those in the leadership of the church. I would expect the leadership to know Rob's character and that they have confidence in him being able to discharge his duty. They have seen that there is potential in Rob to be a preacher. 

I am reminded of a young lad in our church. About 5-6 years ago I said to him that I could see him preaching in our church one day. He nearly this blew his mind as he really did not see himself doing such a thing. Over the years with encouragement, nurturing, and giving him the opportunity, he has shown himself to be a quite capable preacher.

The greatest of preachers all had to start somewhere and I am sure even the best of preachers probably cringe at some of their early sermons but the only way to test if you have a preaching gift is to preach. Rob may preach a few time times and discover that preaching is not his calling. Fine. On the other hand he may discover he is a gifted preacher and will be used greatly in the kingdom in this manner.

I think John MacArthur's typical sermon preparation time of 40 hours is an absurd luxury. That is OK when one has a team of assistant pastors all around him to do all the work. Most pastors however struggle with their workload trying to prepare sermons whilst doing pastoral visitation as well as caring for their own family duties. Most pastors I know take between 8-12 hours to prepare one sermon. And their sermons are very good.

I am thinking Rob has a job to hold down too and with the constraints of time could not afford so many hours to prepare.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 6, 2010)

I have a tip. If you have to say that your post is loving, it's probably not going to come across that way. I would suggest rewriting until it's obvious that it's loving, instead of just using the disclaimer.


----------



## Andres (Sep 6, 2010)

py3ak said:


> I have a tip. If you have to say that your post is loving, it's probably not going to come across that way. I would suggest rewriting until it's obvious that it's loving, instead of just using the disclaimer.


 
Fair enough (since you are clearly addressing me). I stand by both of my posts though and refuse to compromise my beliefs on the authority, responsibility, and qualifications of preaching. I also disagree that my post was "unloving" so I would not change anything. Lastly I also have a tip - if one asks for advice on a traditionally confessional message board, one should expect traditionally confessional responses.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 6, 2010)

Andrew, would you mind showing me where I said that your post was unloving? Or where I invited you to compromise? How about even where I said you were wrong? My next tip is that you should not go beyond what is written.


----------



## Andres (Sep 6, 2010)

py3ak said:


> Andrew, would you mind showing me where I said that your post was unloving? Or where I invited you to compromise? How about even where I said you were wrong? My next tip is that you should not go beyond what is written.


 
Ruben, I presumed it was addressed to me because I prefaced my comments in my first reply by saying, "_I hope you take this in the spirit which I am intending it, which is completely in love and encouragement..." _and then I proceeded to advise the OP not to preach this soon. Your comment fit in relation to my comment, however, if you were not addressing me, then I apologize for assuming such.
Lastly, my "tip" was adressed to the OP, not you, but I agree with your tip to not read into things.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 6, 2010)

I think you're misunderstanding me, Andrew. Of course my post was directed to you and to Nathan. But I didn't say "You were unloving"; I said "If you have to say you're being loving it's probably not going to come across that way." Hence my advice to read what is written.


----------



## Andres (Sep 6, 2010)

py3ak said:


> I think you're misunderstanding me, Andrew. Of course my post was directed to you and to Nathan. But I didn't say "You were unloving"; I said "If you have to say you're being loving it's probably not going to come across that way." Hence my advice to read what is written.


 
Yes, I did misunderstand you and everything at this point is a bit muddled. I will just end by saying if I offended you or the OP, then I apologize as it was not my intention.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 6, 2010)

You didn't offend me.


----------



## Jack K (Sep 6, 2010)

Getting back to Rob's request for advice... I for one would say that if your consistory/pastors are asking you to preach _on occasion_, they are within bounds to do so and you may serve in this way. I'm also glad that one place you've come to ask for advice is this board. I think that says good things about you.

So. Advice. Some ramdom thoughts that may or may not be helpful...

Don't be like I was the first time I was asked to preach. I went at it cocky, sure that I'd have good things to say, perhaps better than those of the regular guy. Okay, I was scared, too. But mostly I was relying on my superior abilities and insights, rather than begging the Spirit to teach me something first so I could teach others. So pray. Study. Be teachable first.

Take advantage of the fact that you have months to prepare. This is a rare treat. Pick a date a long way out, and start prepping now. Get your sermon completely finished a week before you have to preach it. Then live with it for that week. Rehearse it. Refine it. Improve it. Know it.

Understand how much you will be tempted to impress your listeners, or fearful that you won't. This is a struggle for all preachers but it tends to be especially strong the first time you preach. So get friends to pray for and with you. Talk with them about your need for approval from men. Spend time soaking in the gospel to revive your knowledge of your approval from God. In short, be prepared to engage the spiritual struggle against pride and selfish fear, and don't do it alone. How well you do this is at least as important as how your sermon ends up coming across.

Related to the temptation to impress... keep it simple. Don't try to bring some sort of exceptionally clever, never-heard-before insight to the passage you preach on. Know your place. You're a layman sharing what the passage has taught you as you've studied it, not a super theologian whose new insight will forever change how the passage is preached. (Maybe you don't need this reminder, but I always do!)

But still preach. Preach out the truth. Tell the Good News. Do it boldly, as the Spirit leads. You are being vested with a great privilege and responsibility, and nothing less than proclaiming the gospel of Jesus will do. Get that done, and you can walk away from the pulpit having no regrets.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 7, 2010)

Joshua said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't offend me.
> ...


 
Then the plan is working.


----------

